# Blackwood Cat Food for hedgies?



## tomemiprozac (May 7, 2014)

Hi guys! Have any of you heard of / fed Blackwood Cat Food? This is the one - http://blackwoodpetfood.com/recipes/everyday-indoor-cat/ I'll paste the nutritional info here too.



> INGREDIENTS:
> Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Millet, Ground Grain Sorghum, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Herring Meal, Egg Product, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Brewers Dried Yeast, Natural Flavor, Menhaden Fish Oil, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Taurine, Cranberry, Ascorbic Acid, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Organic Dried Kelp, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Citric Acid, Folic Acid, Iron Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate.
> 
> CALORIE CONTENT
> ...


From what I can tell the ingredients list and the protein, fat content pass muster, but a second opinion would be great. Where I live I won't be able to get any of the ones listed in the dry cat foods list thread except royal canin.

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you live in the UK? Or somewhere else? I know in the US there's sites you can order food from, but I'm not sure if the UK (or other countries) have anything like that.

If your options are this or Royal Canin, I would go with this. Personally I'm still not completely happy with it...mostly because it still has a lot of grains. Ingredients 2, 3, and 4 are all grains, and together they'd outweigh the chicken, even though it's the first ingredient. But it doesn't have corn in it, which is good and an improvement on Royal Canin. So if this is your best option, definitely go with this one.


----------



## tomemiprozac (May 7, 2014)

ETA: I can't find a picture online, but the kibble is x-shaped. Could it be a choking hazard?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, x-shaped is fine!  Usually cylinder or round shapes are the most likely choking hazards, x-shape and y-shape are both easier for hedgies to eat, as well as disc-shapes.


----------



## tomemiprozac (May 7, 2014)

I live in Malaysia, so my options are just limited to RC--everything else I've checked out at pet stores have either high protein or high fat or both. Guess I'll stick to this until I come across something better. Thanks so much!


----------

